# Beds?



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey all...

I am looking for a bed that is 100% washable. The bed Sasha has now is two piece(cover+inside). I can only wash the cover but I can't get the inside to smell clean... So even after I wash it takes very little time to start smelling like dog again...

I keep the bed in my bedroom so that's why I ask...

Any suggestions?

This is what she has, I'm guessing it doesn't have to be as big as this one:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Why can't you wash the whole thing. I would take it to the laundromat and put the whole thing in a machine. Then I would air dry it. After all that I would place fabric sheets under the cover they always smell so nice. 

Vendetta has a big dog pillow and I wash the whole thing. I also like to use the kid size sleeping blankets. The dogs love them.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

first....ur pup is soooo adorable!!!  and looks ultra comfy! 

there's a dollar deals store by me that sells cheap dog beds for $3. When it starts to get yucky, I throw it away and buy a new one. LOL ...sorry I'm no help but that's what I do.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Spray it down with Febreeze really good and let it air dry. You might need to do a little more then a light mist but it works well for smells. I get stuff like that wet to the touch. It does take a while longer to dry but it ends up smelling a lot better. You could also spray it with vinegar and water instead.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

DeeboLove said:


> first....ur pup is soooo adorable!!!  and looks ultra comfy!
> 
> there's a dollar deals store by me that sells cheap dog beds for $3. When it starts to get yucky, I throw it away and buy a new one. LOL ...sorry I'm no help but that's what I do.


This type of thing makes me so mad... do you think about the earth when you buy stuff and throw it away. :hammer: I don't mean to get down on you but this type of practice is causing our earth to be nothing more than a garbage dump.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> This type of thing makes me so mad... do you think about the earth when you buy stuff and throw it away. :hammer: I don't mean to get down on you but this type of practice is causing our earth to be nothing more than a garbage dump.


The beds are pretty much made of recycled lint and garbage and pieces of cloth (the stuffing at least). I've noticed that the 2 that I've had so far were filled with different kinds of stuffing, so I'm assuming it's recycled somehow. I'm not justifying it, I totally agree with you about recycling things and how the earth is being ruined by, well, us as humans. I don't buy things and throw them away if they can be used in another fashion or by someone else. With the beds, they wear out very quickly (I'd say they could last about 3 or 4 months). But I know of no other use for it once its worn out.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

My dogs don't have beds at all, haha. I'm too cheap for that and they're usually either on the couch with me or sleeping in my bed.

If they aren't, they're either on a pile of clothes I've left on the floor of my bedroom (lol, I'm so messy :roll: ) or they're laying on a blanket. They don't care either way; they think it's the next best thing to a hot hot dog and it's still better than our hardwood floors.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Then maybe buy a better bed. I just had to replace Vendetta's bed because my sisters pup ripped it up but i had had it for a year. It was washed once a month. I did pay 25$ for it but it was worth it.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about that, because I cleared a corner in my room to be "his spot". I've only been delaying because at night he sleeps with me anyway.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendettas bed is in her kennel. She is so good very rips anything up. She sleeps o my bed at night with her head on my pillow.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

The reason I can't wash it is because inside it's just some weird stuffing...If I put it in the washing machine it would go everywhere and it would be more of a hassle to replace.

This bed was a gift, I spent 60 dollars on her last bed that she tore apart. It seems she is past that as this bed has lasted about 5 months. 

I might just go to the pet store, if I can find a bed where I can stick it all in a washer i will do that....

My Mikado, you seem to be very "green".. As many, I'm trying to do the same. What do you do about poop bags?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just wanted to say go to Pet Supplies, Holistic Joint Care and Pain & Discomfort Management Supplement for Dogs, talk to Dan he has some great deals on beds and he is resonable priced and will work with you. And as for poop bags, they should be thrown away in the trash can, now if you scoop, you can bury it or bag it up and toss it in the trash can, but if someone else has a better idea, please let me know, cause I am not about polluting the earth, mother nature will thank us.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

If you have the room, you could do what we did. Our bedroom is pretty big, and there's a sitting room attached. We got tired of going through beds over the years so we just bought a cheap twin mattress. Left the plastic on and cover with blankets. All we have to do is swap blankets every couple weeks and we're good to go. Way cheaper in the long run, but like I said, only works if you have the room for it.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> If you have the room, you could do what we did. Our bedroom is pretty big, and there's a sitting room attached. We got tired of going through beds over the years so we just bought a cheap twin mattress. Left the plastic on and cover with blankets. All we have to do is swap blankets every couple weeks and we're good to go. Way cheaper in the long run, but like I said, only works if you have the room for it.


I wish....

I saw some online which are fully washable and it seems my local pet store has them so I might take a look.

Caddis Super Soft Box Dog Bed - Dog Beds at iDog Beds


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Does it have to be a bed? All my dogs have blankets but since I have sooo many dogs lmao I often find blankets at yard sells for $0.50- $3.00. You can get a couple so you can wash and rotate. We have about 3-4 per dog, so when they start to get dirty I can toss them in a pile and wash when I feel like it and rotate out with a clean one. If the dog doesn't tear the blankets you can find ones that a thick comforters and very nice, and if you have a dog that tears you can find sheets or no stuffing blankets.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

the best thing IMO is get resolve or somethign you would use to clean a fabric couch spary it on scrub it down... and febreeze works well too


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so here is what you do, get yourself a mattress made for a babies crib, the water proof ones (so they have a plastic like outer layer) make yourself a nice (fleece is best) pillow for it, the pillow can be removed and washed as much as you want, the mattress doesn't wear out is nice and thick and you can use almost any cleaner on it!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> If you have the room, you could do what we did. Our bedroom is pretty big, and there's a sitting room attached. We got tired of going through beds over the years so we just bought a cheap twin mattress. Left the plastic on and cover with blankets. All we have to do is swap blankets every couple weeks and we're good to go. Way cheaper in the long run, but like I said, only works if you have the room for it.


haha just read that, great minds and all


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> haha just read that, great minds and all


Yeah, we actually have two. One just didn't work for 5 dogs. LOL! What can I say, they're spoiled!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

that bed looks really comfy for sasha...i agree that febreeze works wonders!!! they got a new one with gain included in it...man thats good stuff  good luck bro!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I use body pillows and regular pillows, any kind of blanket...they all can wash in my washer and they can all be dried. I don't do dog beds for that exact reason...I want the whole thing clean! I call em dog pillows, and dog blankets, and know whos are whose so I don't use em.(the corner of my room looks like those old IDK what they're called but its like a pile of blankets and pillows, the dogs burrow in them)


----------

